# General > Photography >  10-20mm lens advice

## dragonfly

I'm wanting NEEDING a wide angle lens for my camera (Sony Alpha A300) but am getting confused over all the different terminology between fish eye etc

been looking at Sony lenses as well as Sigma and Tamron - but for latter two not sure if I just go for one that is a Sony fit or get an adapter???

can anyone give me any advice as to what I should be looking for - can spend up to £500 maybe a bit more if worth it  ::

----------


## Deemac

Dragonfly, I regularly use a Sigma 10-20mm lens (but on a Canon fit). I'm not familiar with how Sony do things but the sigma lens is a firm favourite. If I'm travelling and I have to bring as little as possible I bring the Sigma 10-20mm and well as a 24-70mm. Great for landscapes and interiors.

----------


## dragonfly

THIS page has several but I don't know enough to know which would be the best to go for

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Well i would go for the Sigma 10-20mf3.5 or the Tamron 10-24.The Sigma is the more popular lens,know quite a few ppl who have it.
I'm getting one or the other in the new year.Which one i get will probably depend on which new camera i get but i like Tamron.Good enough for my amateurish ways anyway.

I have Tamron17-50 which was highly recommended in reviews which said its IQ was as good as a Canon equivelant which was twice the price.The reviews i have read about the Tamron 10-24 seem very favourable as far as value for money and performance goes.

----------


## Deemac

> THIS page has several but I don't know enough to know which would be the best to go for


I recommend the f4-5.6 10-20mm sigma. Given what your likely to photograph the extra cost for the f3.5 capability will be lost and better spent elsewhere.

----------


## North Light

Your options are a bit limited, the Sony lens is likely to be well made, the optical design might date back to Minolta, they made some good lenses.
Of the independents I would go for Sigma, and as Deemac says, the f4-5.6 10-20mm is probably the best option.

If you are just looking for a Wide angle lens you do not want a fish eye this will have lots of curved distortion, and if you plan to stay with Sony cameras I would avoid other fits and adaptors.

NL

----------


## dragonfly

thanks all, I've ordered the Sigma 10-20mm F4-5.6 EX DC HSM from Ffordes of Beauly, very competitive price and because fairly "local" no huge hike in postage fees to Highlands of Scotland!!

Can't wait for it to arrive now.............MERRY CHRISTMAS  ::

----------

